# engine spudders/when tilting



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello folks, have one question i have a 2003 7524 troy built snow thrower/w tecumseh engine hmsk 80 . one problem im having with it is when you tilt this unit at a certain angle the engine starts to spudder out! this i have found thru research is due to the fact that i have on this model a float type carberator. and that this modle is prone to this problem. although there is another carberator that is a diaphragm type that has more range of tilting be fore this would happen. my question is can i buy and install this other diaphragm type carberator on my model. will it fit ? or is there a kit for this of some kind? thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The other problem might be a low oil sensor. You might also want to check to see if the gas tank is full. If the tank is less than half a tank and you lean it to the furthest corner from where the fuel line comes out you can be running out of fuel. In my opinion if you are leaning it far enough to be having problems you are probably leaning it too far. You are causing all the oil to run to one side of the engine and if ran like that for too long it is essentially the same as running the engine with no or too little oil in it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't believe you can get a diaphragm carb for that engine. Since it's a 2003, what sort of service has ever been done on it?


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

you know it has dawned on me about the gas tank starving for fuel when gas in the tank is leaning to one side and usually try to keep the tank toped off.but just this last storm 14.5 inches of heavy snow started to spudder again with the tank full.. might be carb out of adjustment? last night while taking the unit off the truck backwards w/ramp and tilting the blower alot more than usual gas started to come out of the carb (the air inlet port where the choke is.) is this normal?as far as service just routine maintained oil,grease,clean ,also did clean the carb bowl once ,and added a fuel shut off valve to run the bowl try for summer storage.thats about it.


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

*No bowl gasket*

update ,go figure removed the carb bowl for cleaning and it had no gasket!!! probly why its been running like s&%$#. and spuddering along with leaking gas so ordered new one on e-bay along with kit, oiled and greased everything and seam to be chewing up the white stuff just fine ,just in time too we r supposed to get more wed.


----------

